# Hiccups!



## May (Jan 4, 1999)

Okay, people...I was wondering if you might be able to tell me something...does ibs have anything to do with the hiccups??? Because, starting about a year or so ago (around the same time I was diagnosed with ibs) I began experiencing hiccups about every other day, usually at least 3 or 4 times in one day...I asked my friends and my mom (who don't have ibs) if they got the hiccups that often, and they said no. Could it be ibs related? Just curious.


----------



## Katherine (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't know if people with IBS get hiccups more commonly than others, but all I know is I think I have some sort of hiccup disease. I hiccup like somethin' fierce..all the time--like 3 times a day.Today I wrote an exam in the school gym, along with 400 others, and I got the hiccups for awhile! It was so funny..lol


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Burping. Lots of burping at first.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Maybe there's a relationship between a spastic colon and a spastic diaphraghm? Sometimes I get hiccups when along w/ stomach gas.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I myself get real drawn out hiccups. Mine are basically related to the fact that my stomach is pushing out gases that would normally make me nauseous. These are not quick hiccups that normally would happen. But these are real deep down drawn out episodes that happen for about 1 or 4 hiccups. After I hiccups I feel much better. Sometimes I need to hiccup in order to eat. sometimes my hiccups will raise the roof of the office and scare all my employees, luckly they know my health problems and don't mind me showing my stuff.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Interesting. I used to hiccup occasionally before IBS, now I NEVER do, and tummy almost NEVER growls when hungry anymore either, but I have always been a frequent and big burper.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

I don't hiccup much at all any more. When I do though, look out! LOUD!! I do sometimes hiccup once, but it feels more like I'm about to puke than it does a hiccup. It'll only happen once, then I take some deep breaths and it goes away. It's rather annoying.Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 1999)

Me- I'm a frequent victim of hiccups, sometimes after an attack. What I do is drink water upside down that usually helps, and if it doesn't-- as a last resort ::starts singing:: a spoonful of sugar


----------

